# carers allowance when caree is in hospital ?



## carerb (3 Dec 2011)

has anyone here on carers allowance continued to get their allowance for up to 13 weeks while their caree is in hospital ?

this is ALL the information i could find on it from the CIB.

The Citizens Information Board is the statutory body which supports the provision of information, advice and advocacy on a broad range of public and social services.

{CIB website}  - /publications/providers/downloads/Entitlements_Disabilities.pdf

Carer’s Allowance is paid while the caree (the person being cared for) is in
hospital up to a period of 13 weeks. If the caree is admitted to full-time
care in a nursing home or hospital, the carer must notify the Department
of Social and Family Affairs accordingly and the entitlement to Carer’s
Allowance ceases immediately.

{CIB website}  - /publications/providers/downloads/over_60s_09.pdf

Carer’s Allowance is paid while the person being cared for is in
hospital up to a period of 13 weeks. If the person being cared for is
admitted to full-time care in a nursing home or hospital, the carer
must notify the Department of Social and Family Affairs accordingly
and the entitlement to Carer’s Allowance ceases immediately.


----------



## Darthvadar (3 Dec 2011)

My mum was in hosp. for four weeks.

I called the Carers Allowance Section of the DSP. They told me not to worry if Mum was out of hosp. before thirteen weeks, but to notify them if she's in for longer.

Hope this helps.

Darth.


----------



## carerb (5 Dec 2011)

thanks darthvader, 

did they tell you if she was in for longer than 13 weeks, that you would be in overpayment and would have to pay back the 13 weeks of payment ?


----------



## carerb (6 Dec 2011)

_( i have started this topic also in another popular irish forum, i will copy an explanation of my situation bellow, please excuse the long post. )_


i applied for carers allowance, it took 9 months to process resulting in massive borrowings.

my caree was in hospital 7 weeks when i qualified for payment and i only received arrears up to my carees hospital admittance but no further weekly payments after that date.

i believed at the time that my carees discharge was near, so i decided to wait for my further arrears and weekly payments. i had already waited 9 months broke, whats another week or two with a cheque ?

now it is 10 weeks in and my caree is still not discharged having received a series of unrelated concurrent short term treatments, under the care of different consultants.

i rang my deciding officer to clarify when i will receive my 13 weeks of arrears if my caree is not discharged until the 14th or 15th week.

he told me

if my caree is discharged in 13 weeks i will receive my weekly payment and my arrears of 13 weeks upon discharge.

if my caree is discharged in 13 weeks and 1 day i will receive my weekly payment and NO arrears.

...this cant be correct, it doesn't make any sense to me nor anyone i have spoken with, from other carers to social workers.

if i qualify for an allowance before, and after, and during, i should be receiving a weekly payment during, which is paused after 13 weeks and resumes after discharge, just as you said.

i wont be able to retrospectively claim a different allowance for this period if my carees discharge is delayed. essentially if my caree goes 1 day over it will cost me a further €2,650 on top of all the added costs of the lengthy hospital visits i have made every single day of my carees hospital stay.

this is all adding stress to an already stressful situation.

have you (or anyone else here) any more information that can be useful in helping me resolve this ?


----------

